# Fernsehtip: BBC 2, Freitag 11.11., 19.00



## littlebird's prompter (3 November 2005)

Kann hier jemand BBC 2 empfangen?
Ich hätte das gerne aufgenommen:


> Thousands of unsuspecting Britons have been hit by scams linked to new telecoms technology. The money programme investigates the hi-tech swindles.


(_Tausende ahnungslose Briten wurden von Betrugsmaschen betroffen, die mit neuen Telekommunikationstechnologien zu tun haben. "The Money Programme" untersucht den High-Tech-Nepp_)
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9817



> The Great Phone Call Con 7.00pm BBC2


Ist am Freitag, den 11.11.05, 19.00 Londoner Zeit.

Danke an alle Beteiligten 

Jeremy Littlebird



> R*D* investigates how tens of millions of pounds are being stolen from us in ingenious scams which exploit new telecoms technology. Fraudsters target phone owners using texts or voice mails saying that they've won a prize, thousands of people have been hit by huge bills for calls which they never made, and even law-abiding companies have come under fire over business practices which target consumers unfairly.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2005)

Wird wohl (leider) nicht so spannend werden... 


> Every single person reading this will have been targeted by a telephone scam of one kind or another, and - if you are taken in - there is nothing you can do about it.
> The Money Programme examines three cases. First, the company that sold ringtones aimed at children who were told only by the small print that they would be liable for a weekly charge.Then there are the companies that ask you to dial on 090 number at £1.50 a minute to claim a spurious prize.
> Finally, there are the rogue dialers who switch your internet connection to a premium-rate line, a scam that has so far claimed 80,000 victims. The regulator cannot enforce collection of its fines and not a single prosecution has been brought. But hey, it's good to talk.


 (Quelle: "The Times")

"Crazy frog", die "Gewinnanrufler" - und dann die Dialer... Nuja, das kann eigentlich nicht sehr ins Detail gehen.

Übersetzungsversuch:
_
Jeder, der das liest, dürfte von dem einen oder anderen Telefonbetrug betroffen gewesen sein und - wenn man sie erwischt hat - gibt es nichts, was sie tun können.

Das "Money Programme" untersucht drei Fälle. Zuerst die Firma, die Klingeltöne an Kinder verkaufte, wobei nur im Kleingedruckten erklärt wurde, daß es sich um ein wöchentliches Abo handelt.  [J**** alias *amster?]
Dann sind da die Firmen, die sie auffordern, eine 090-Nummer für 1,50 Pfund die Minute anzurufen, um einen unechten Preis zu erhalten. [auch in Deutschland durchaus Thema...] Schließlich gibt es die Gaunerdialer, die Ihren Internet-Anschluß zu einer Mehrwertnummer umleiten, eine Masche, von der bis jetzt 80.000 Opfer betroffen sind. [Thema evtl. Mallorca]
Die Regulierungsbehörde kann die geforderten Stafen nicht eintreiben und nicht in einem einzigen Fall gab es eine Strafverfolgung. Aber, hey, gut, dass wir darüber reden[/quote]
Trotzdem bin ich auf die Sendung gespannt, v.a. auf das, was hinter den Kulissen ausgelöst werden könnte 
Ob man sich vielleicht doch vom Begriff der "Skandinavienconnection" verabschieden muss?

The answer, my friend, is blowing in the... sky
_


----------



## SEP (7 November 2005)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Kann hier jemand BBC 2 empfangen?


Laut dieser Übersicht müsste man in Nordschwaben Empfang haben können - Nachbarn fragen!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2005)

Ein  Problem bleibt, 





> im Prinzip kann man sie jetzt mit jedem FTA-Receiver auf der Position 28,2° Ost empfangen.


Im Prinzip, Radio Eriwan, wer keine Schüssel mit Rotor hat, ist erst mal in den Hintern gekniffen.
"Schielender" LNB geht im Prinzip, dazu muß man aber an die  bestehende  Anlage/Schüssel  dran 
um einen zweiten LNB anzubauen , sofern möglich, fertig gibt´s sowas nicht 


> Praktischer Empfang von 28,2° Ost
> Wenn Sie eine Empfangsanlage für Astra1 (19,2° Ost) mit ausreichendem Schüsseldurchmesser
> besitzen, können Sie die Astra2-Position (28,2° Ost) über ein schielendes LNB empfangen.


das ist 9° horizontaler Offset, dann muß die Schüssel mindestens ein Nummer größer 
sein als in den Tabellen angegeben, 90 cm ist dann Minimum und wer hat das schon  
cp 

PS: (Ich hab eine Rotorschüssel , danke für den Tip, werd das mal ausprobieren )

PPS: FTA = free to air = unverschlüsselte Programme


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2005)

vermutlich dürfte es kaum mehr als die in der Grafik angekreuzten ca 20-30 Satellitenfreaks geben,
die BBC empfangen können. Obwohl ich selbst seit Jahren immer wieder auf der Suche nach 
englischsprachigen Satellitenprogrammen  bin, war mir das noch nicht bekannt, bisher war der Aufwand enorm 

Um BBC empfangen zu können, brauchte man bisher
a) einen Sky Digitalreceiver (hat nichts mit unseren Digitalreceivern zu tun, völlig inkompatibles System)
b) eine Schüssel auf 28,2  Grad Ost
c) eine BBC Card, bekam man nur wenn man in England wohnte oder Verwandte dort hatte, die einem
damit  versorgten

alles in allem kostete der Spass wenn man auch Sky Television empfangen will mindestens 1000 Euro Einstieg
plus 50-100 Euro / Monat Gebühren 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2005)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,13509-1865592,00.html
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/11/11/phone_scammers/
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4397308.stm



> When Money Programme reporter R*D* visited PMC [Premium Media Communications], he was told that Mr P* was away travelling.
> In fact, Mr P* had been arrested and his only travel plans involved extradition to Germany to face charges of masterminding the swindle.


Thank you, London


----------

